# Ungenügende Umsetzung - Diese PC-Portierungen hätten sauberer sein müssen



## Gast1669461003 (13. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ungenügende Umsetzung - Diese PC-Portierungen hätten sauberer sein müssen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ungenügende Umsetzung - Diese PC-Portierungen hätten sauberer sein müssen


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. August 2013)

Skyrim kann man auch noch in die Liste nehmen. Das Spiel krankte auch an einer recht "konsoligen" Menüführung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

"GTA4" und "L.A. Noire" - die gehören wirklich in diese Liste. Seitdem fasse ich kein Rockstar-Spiel mehr an...*g*
Auch "Metal Gear Solid - Substance" hätte man nennen können.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Skyrim kann man auch noch in die Liste nehmen. Das Spiel krankte auch an einer recht "konsoligen" Menüführung.


 Wie auch schon sein Vorgänger "Oblivion".


----------



## shep2154 (13. August 2013)

Ihr habt Alone In the Dark 5 vergessen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

shep2154 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Alone In the Dark 5 vergessen.


 So schlimm war der Port gar nicht. Die Steuerung war nur etwas missraten. Egal ob man es auf Gamepad oder mit M+T gespielt hat, es war recht umständlich.
Sonst war das Spiel technisch sauber. Kann jedenfalls nichts anderes darüber sagen.


----------



## Stroiner (13. August 2013)

Da fehlt ganz klar Tomb Raider.
Lara läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag gegen ne Wand und stürzt dank toller Partnerschaft mit AMD bei meiner GTX 570 ständig ab.
Ganz großes Kino


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2013)

Naja ich hatte bei Lara einmal eine unsichtbare Wand. Ansonsten liefs auf meiner Geforce GTX 560 ti fehlerfrei.


----------



## Bevier (13. August 2013)

Stroiner schrieb:


> Da fehlt ganz klar Tomb Raider.
> Lara läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag gegen ne Wand und stürzt dank toller Partnerschaft mit AMD bei meiner GTX 570 ständig ab.
> Ganz großes Kino



Tomb Raider ist das perfekte Beispiel dafür, was bei einer engen Zusammenarbeit zwischen einem Hardware- und einem Spielehersteller passieren kann. Es ist der erste große Tripple-A Titel der mit AMD zusammen erstellt wurde und zeigt wunderbar, wie großartig die Vorwürfe der nVidia-Fans (die berühmt-berüchtigten, angeblich so miesen AMD-Treiber) auch die Grünen selbst treffen können. Wo AMD bisher immer innerhalb erträglicher Zeit seine Treiber anpassen konnte, patzt nVidia selbst nach so vielen Monaten immer noch. Dabei haben sie normalerweise eben jenen Vorteil, den AMD hier erstmals für sich ausnutzen kann: eine enge Zusammenarbeit, Monate Vorsprung vor der Konkurrenz um passende Treiber zu erstellen, speziell auf die Hardware angepasste Codecs usw.


----------



## candymanXXL (13. August 2013)

> Lara läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag gegen ne Wand und stürzt dank toller Partnerschaft mit AMD bei meiner GTX 570 ständig ab.
> Ganz großes Kino



Dann würde ich mal sagen daß das Problem VOR dem Rechner sitzt. Ich hab ebenfalls eine GTX 570 und ich hab das Spiel 2x durchgespielt OHNE einen einzigen Absturz.


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

Ghost Recon?

Ernsthaft? Das Spiel lief doch super flüssig und sah auch gut aus. Kein Vergleich zu solch miserablen Ports wie Dark Souls....


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "GTA4" und "L.A. Noire" - die gehören wirklich in diese Liste. Seitdem fasse ich kein Rockstar-Spiel mehr an...*g*
> Auch "Metal Gear Solid - Substance" hätte man nennen können.
> 
> 
> Wie auch schon sein Vorgänger "Oblivion".


 
Ich spiele LA Noire gerade wieder. Läuft doch super flüssig und ohne Probleme.....

Auch GTA IV läuft inzwischen völlig flüssig und problemlos.

Das ist kein Vergleich zu solchen Krücken wie Dark Souls, wo es die Entwickler bis heute nicht geschafft haben, das Spiel anständig zu patchen. Es kann doch keine Ausreden sein, dass die Community da schon was gemacht hätte......


----------



## LOX-TT (14. August 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Skyrim kann man auch noch in die Liste nehmen. Das Spiel krankte auch an einer recht "konsoligen" Menüführung.


 da es ja 360-Controller unterstützt, sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2013)

Eine zeitlang gab es wirklich üble PC Umsetzungen, bei manchen Spielen konnte man in den Menüs/im Hauptmenü nicht mal die Maus nutzen. 
NBA2k beispielsweise ist eine tolle Basketballreihe, vom Gameplay her überragend, aber die ganze Menüführung und -struktur ist auf dem PC auch eine Katastrophe. Alles viel zu konsolig.

Insgesamt muss ich allerdings sagen, dass es die letzten 1-2 Jahre doch wieder besser geworden ist. Vor 4, 5 Jahren wars teilweise wirklich extrem übel. Durch die neuen Konsolen und da sie PC-näher sind, erhoffe ich ja, dass es dadurch noch bessere Umsetzungen für den PC gibt und schlechte Portierungen der Vergangenheit angehören.
Am liebsten wäre mir ja, wenn alle Spiele primär für den PC entwickelt werden würden und dann für Konsole und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2013)

Just Cause war auch echt mies
Das war so ein Titel wo man keine Maus benutzen konnte und die Steuerung sich im Spiel son angefühlt hat als ob man sich durch Brotteig bewegt


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Just Cause war auch echt mies
> Das war so ein Titel wo man keine Maus benutzen konnte und die Steuerung sich im Spiel son angefühlt hat als ob man sich durch Brotteig bewegt


 Ich hab nur den zweiten Teil gespielt und den konnte man gut mit Maus+Tastatur steuern.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2013)

war bei ner PCG dabei und naja, nach dem mich der erste Teil so genervt hat, wollte ich jetzt echt keinen Cent für einen zweiten ausgeben oder mich aktiv darüber informieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> war bei ner PCG dabei und naja, nach dem mich der erste Teil so genervt hat, wollte ich jetzt echt keinen Cent für einen zweiten ausgeben oder mich aktiv darüber informieren


 Hab immer darüber nachgedacht mal diese Vollversion anzuspielen, am Ende fehlte aber doch der Reiz. Weiss auch nicht warum...


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> war bei ner PCG dabei und naja, nach dem mich der erste Teil so genervt hat, wollte ich jetzt echt keinen Cent für einen zweiten ausgeben oder mich aktiv darüber informieren


 
just cause 2 ist super! lohnt sich auf jeden fall!


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Ich frag mich wirklich, was manche für ein System haben ... gerade Tomb Raider lief super, sah super aus und war schön gemacht! Also gerade Tomb Raider würde ich als einen sehr, sehr guten Port bezeichnen.

Auch LA Noir, was hier erwähnt wurde, war ein tolles PC Spiel mit einer sehr passenden und stimmigen Grafik. Den 60fps Patch hab ich ausprobiert, aber so gut wie keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Selbst bei den Actionenszenen in LA Noir haben sich die 30fps nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wirklich, was manche für ein System haben ... gerade Tomb Raider lief super, sah super aus und war schön gemacht! Also gerade Tomb Raider würde ich als einen sehr, sehr guten Port bezeichnen.
> 
> Auch LA Noir, was hier erwähnt wurde, war ein tolles PC Spiel mit einer sehr passenden und stimmigen Grafik. Den 60fps Patch hab ich ausprobiert, aber so gut wie keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Selbst bei den Actionenszenen in LA Noir haben sich die 30fps nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht.


Du kannst aber auch nicht pauschal die Hardware anderer Spieler als Grund fürs Streiken mancher Spieler veantwortlich machen.
Tomb Raider lief, aber auch erst dank nachgereichter Patches und angepasster Treiber zufriedenstellend. Warum wurden diese denn sonst so schnell nachgeschoben ? 

Und das Installationschaos bei L.A. Noire...

Spiele, die im Release-Zustand nicht rund laufen, bekommen nicht umsonst den Rüffel der Spieler ab. Von der Optik ist hier ja nicht die eigentliche Rede.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Bitte?

Ich hab Tomb Raider ohne Patch durchgespielt und auch mit meinem damals installierten Treiber lief es sehr gut?! 

LA Noir hattest *du* Installationsprobleme, ich nicht.

D.h. ich stelle mir natürlich die Frage, warum bei mir 99,999% der Spiele auf Anhieb immer funktionieren, wo ich bei anderen was von Problemen lese. Übrigens ist das nicht nur eine Frage der Hardware, sondern meistens auch eine Frage der Software.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Ich hab Tomb Raider ohne Patch durchgespielt und auch mit meinem damals installierten Treiber lief es sehr gut?!
> 
> ...


1. Rockstar-Spiele (genannt wurden ja GTA4 und L.A. Noire) machen nicht nur bei mir anfangs Schwierigkeiten, da haben genug andere Spieler ihren Frust abgelassen. Ich und ein Einzelfall ? Träum weiter. 
2. Bei TR war es ja nicht so, dass es nicht lief. Aber der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nach dem nachgereichten NVIDIA-Patches war deutlich spürbar.
3. Abgesehen von den Rockstar-Titeln habe ich bis dato auch keine Probleme mit anderen Spielen. Und so sauber und aktuell mein OS ist,.. Mehr kann ich da auch nicht machen. Da suche ich den Fehler eher beim Spiel als bei meinem System.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2013)

l.a. noir*E* (!) lief oder läuft nur sehr bescheiden auf dual-cores, ähnlich wie gta 4 (dürfte ja ebenfalls die rage-engine sein). 
ein wenig abhilfe kann man unter umständen schaffen, indem man das multi-threaded-rendering abschaltet.


----------



## Taiwez (14. August 2013)

Gab es überhaupt schon  "gute" PC-Portierungen?!


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> l.a. noir*E* (!) lief oder läuft nur sehr bescheiden auf dual-cores, ähnlich wie gta 4 (dürfte ja ebenfalls die rage-engine sein).
> ein wenig abhilfe kann man unter umständen schaffen, indem man das multi-threaded-rendering abschaltet.


 Danke für das E ... aber sauerlandboy sprach ja erstmal von Installationsproblemen. Ich kann mich nämlich noch an seinen Thread bzw. Beitrag bzgl. dieses Problems erinnern. 

Was Dual Core betrifft ... nun ja, die waren zum Release von LA NoirE halt schon veraltet ... da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. 

Was Tomb Raider betrifft ... das einzige Problem, was mir mit nVidia einfällt, war diese merkwürdige TressFX Option. Ob die nun optimiert war oder nicht, ich hab sie deaktiviert nachdem Lara irgendwann wie ein Strubbelpeter aussah! 

Ohne diese Option lief Tomb Raider auf meinem System, was zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur noch gehobene Mittelklasse war, sehr gut und vorallem sehr flüssig. In diesem Fall würde ich auch nicht von einem PC Port fail sprechen, sondern vielmehr das alte Probleme AMD <> nVidia, was es ja auch andersrum mit PhysX gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was Dual Core betrifft ... nun ja, die waren zum Release von LA NoirE halt schon veraltet ... da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab.


 
was nichts daran ändert, dass selbst heute noch ein großteil der pc'ler einen besitzt. 
abgesehen davon sind gta 4 und la noire ja auch ausnahmen.
beinahe jedes aktuelle spiel dürfte noch relativ problemfrei auch mit einem (vernünftigen) dual-core laufen. 
behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Gab es überhaupt schon "gute" PC-Portierungen?!


Sicherlich. Spontan fällt mir da die "Dead Space"-Reihe ein. Selten so gute Ports gespielt wie diese. Liefen sauber, hatten Null Bugs, keine Abstürze,... Konnte da wirklich nichts bemängeln.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Spontan fällt mir da die "Dead Space"-Reihe ein. Selten so gute Ports gespielt wie diese. Liefen sauber, hatten Null Bugs, keine Abstürze,... Konnte da wirklich nichts bemängeln.


 
ich würde mal behaupten, dass circa 95% aller titel zumindest mal gut für den pc umgesetzt wurden und werden.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was nichts daran ändert, dass selbst heute noch ein großteil der pc'ler einen besitzt.
> [...]


 Wollte ich dir gerade widersprechen, aber scheinbar hast du Recht:
Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Hätte ich jetzt, im Jahr 2013, echt nicht gedacht. Vorallem wenn man sich im Vergleich die relativ guten Grafikkarten, die aber wirklich breit gestreut sind, anschaut.


----------



## Taiwez (14. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Spontan fällt mir da die "Dead Space"-Reihe ein. Selten so gute Ports gespielt wie diese. Liefen sauber, hatten Null Bugs, keine Abstürze,... Konnte da wirklich nichts bemängeln.



Ist das Spiel nicht zeitgleich auf dem Pc sowie auf den Konsolen erschienen? Bin ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch grade überhaupt nicht sicher, kann aber natürlich sein.

Ich wollte dahingehend eigentlich nur in Richtung GTA 4/ Halo/ Darksiders etc. sticheln, die zuerst auf Konsolen erschienen sind und nachhaltig auf dem PC rausgebracht wurden. Grade beim Letzeren fand ich die Steuerung eher suboptimal, genauso wie bei Assassins Creed auf dem Pc, aber das ist wieder ne andere Geschichte.. 

Generell kaufe ich mir Konsolentitel nicht mehr für den Pc. zu oft zu schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Ich spiel Spiele dieses Genres aber generell lieber mit einem Controller, als mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Generell kaufe ich mir Konsolentitel nicht mehr für den Pc. zu oft zu schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Ich spiel Spiele dieses Genres aber generell lieber mit einem Controller, als mit Maus und Tastatur.


 Wieso nutzt du denn keinen Controller am PC ? Problem gelöst.


----------



## Taiwez (14. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt du denn keinen Controller am PC ? Problem gelöst.





Guter Einwand, kann ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht beantworten. Ich hab mir die AC-Teile alle für die Xbox gekauft, weil die meist auch immer früher auf den Konsolen erschienen sind und ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Teil auf dem PC gemacht habe. 
Die Halo-Teile habe ich auch alle für meine Konsole erstanden, außerdem sind ja nur die ersten beiden Teile importiert worden. Ansonsten hab ich nie einen Anlass gehabt, nen Controller an meinen Rechner anzuschließen. Wie gesagt, ich hab einmal die schlechte Erfahrung bei AC gehabt und es dann einfach gelassen. So verstaubt meine Xbox dann auch nicht, ich spiel sowieso schon selten genug an der Konsole..


----------



## tastenklopper (14. August 2013)

"Grand Theft Auto IV" ist glaube ich das Paradebeispiel für missglückte PC-Portierungen: Technische Probleme bei ATI-Nutzern, SecuRom-Kopierschutz (DVD wird nicht gelesen, wenn virtuelle Laufwerke vorhanden), Games for Windows Live (nervige Kontenbindung) und zusätzlich noch Rockstar Social Club (unnötige Kontenbindung, die nachträglich mehr Patch entfernt wurde). Außerdem stand es Ende 2008 mit 15 GB benötigtem Speicherplatz ziemlich allein dar. Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr ungewöhnlich.
Die Minimumanforderungen waren ein Witz: Mit einem Zweikern-CPU mit 1,8 GHz, 2 GB RAM und 256 MB Grafikspeicher konnte man es gerademal mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen, wenn überhaupt. Ohne QuadCore, damaligen Top-Grafikkarten wie der 8800 GT und 4 GB RAM brauchte man sich "GTA 4" gar nicht erst zu kaufen - und selbst das reichte noch nicht für die volle Grafik-Power.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> "Grand Theft Auto IV" ist glaube ich das Paradebeispiel für missglückte PC-Portierungen: Technische Probleme bei ATI-Nutzern, SecuRom-Kopierschutz (DVD wird nicht gelesen, wenn virtuelle Laufwerke vorhanden), Games for Windows Live (nervige Kontenbindung) und zusätzlich noch Rockstar Social Club (unnötige Kontenbindung, die nachträglich mehr Patch entfernt wurde). Außerdem stand es Ende 2008 mit 15 GB benötigtem Speicherplatz ziemlich allein dar. Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr ungewöhnlich.
> Die Minimumanforderungen waren ein Witz: Mit einem Zweikern-CPU mit 1,8 GHz, 2 GB RAM und 256 MB Grafikspeicher konnte man es gerademal mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen, wenn überhaupt. Ohne QuadCore, damaligen Top-Grafikkarten wie der 8800 GT und 4 GB RAM brauchte man sich "GTA 4" gar nicht erst zu kaufen - und selbst das reichte noch nicht für die volle Grafik-Power.


 
GTA IV und Dark Souls stehen da ganz vorne, ja....

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist der, dass Rockstar das bei GTA IV in den Griff bekommen hat, während Dark Souls (ohne Hilfe aus der Community) immer noch so kaputt ist wie zu Release.....


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. August 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da es ja 360-Controller unterstützt, sollte das kein Problem sein


 Es war trotzdem grausig. Nicht jeder besitzt einen 360-Controller. 
Und bei einem PC-Spiel erwarte ich natürlich entsprechend angepasste Menüs und Steuerung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Gab es überhaupt schon  "gute" PC-Portierungen?!


 Alan Wake.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Alan Wake.


 Jupp. Qualitätsarbeit von Remedy.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Die Frage ist ja auch, was überhaupt ein Port ist. Bei vielen Multiplatformspielen weiß man gar nicht, was die "Lead-Plattform" ist....

Das neueste Mortal Kombat ist auch ein gutes Beispiel für einen gelungenen Port. Frei belegbare Tasten, saubere Technik, läuft flüssig bei 60 FPS usw 

Rayman Origins war auch ein guter Port. 

Ich persönlich fand übrigens auch den Port von AC III gut. Ich weiß, dass viele damit Probleme hatten, aber bei mir funkionierte alles einwandfrei, ohne Ruckler, ohne Abstürze, ohne Bugs und mit sauberer Maus+Tastatur Steuerung. Aber ich hab das Spiel auch erst ein paar Wochen nach Release gekauft, vlt liegts auch daran.


----------



## tastenklopper (14. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jupp. Qualitätsarbeit von Remedy.


Wobei man sagen muss, dass zwischen Xbox360- und PC-Release auch fast zwei Jahre lagen.
Aber Remedy ist loyal zu den PC-Spielern und hatte sich für die Windows-Version noch einen zweiten Publisher gesucht, obwohl  Microsoft "Alan Wake" Xbox360-exklusiv belassen wollte.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass zwischen Xbox360- und PC-Release auch fast zwei Jahre lagen.
> Aber Remedy ist loyal zu den PC-Spielern und hatte sich für die Windows-Version noch einen zweiten Publisher gesucht, obwohl  Microsoft "Alan Wake" Xbox360-exklusiv belassen wollte.


 
Jaja, sehr loyal zu den PC Spielern..... Deswegen ist Quantum Break auch wieder als Xbox One Exklusivtitel angekündigt.....


----------



## tastenklopper (15. August 2013)

Naja, Remedy hätte es bei "Alan Wake" auch bei der Xbox360-Version belassen können. Microsoft hat sie definitiv nicht zur PC-Fassung überredet.



> Naja, sehr loyal zu den PC Spielern..... Deswegen ist Quantum Break auch wieder als Xbox One Exklusivtitel angekündigt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ja ein neuer "Konsolen-Krieg" (in den Köpfen) ansteht, muss Remedy natürlich erstmal die XboxOne beliefern, schließlich wurde "Quantum Break" von Microsoft in Auftrag gegeben und produziert. Man soll sich ja eine Xbox One holen und keinen PC, deshalb wird es vorest X1-exklusiv. Eine nachträgliche PC-Version würde ich aber nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2013)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> Naja, Remedy hätte es bei "Alan Wake" auch bei der Xbox360-Version belassen können. Microsoft hat sie definitiv nicht zur PC-Fassung überredet.
> 
> Da ja ein neuer "Konsolen-Krieg" (in den Köpfen) ansteht, muss Remedy natürlich erstmal die XboxOne beliefern, schließlich wurde "Quantum Break" von Microsoft in Auftrag gegeben und produziert. Man soll sich ja eine Xbox One holen und keinen PC, deshalb wird es vorest X1-exklusiv. Eine nachträgliche PC-Version würde ich aber nicht ausschließen.


 
Vermutlich hat das einfach nur mit Verträgen zu tun. Microsoft sagt dann, wenn ihr für uns dieses Spiel machen wollt, dann muss es eben 1-2 Jahre exklusiv sein, danach könnt ihr machen, was ihr wollt. So denke ich, war es bei Alan Wake und so könnte es auch hier sein.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat das einfach nur mit Verträgen zu tun. Microsoft sagt dann, wenn ihr für uns dieses Spiel machen wollt, dann muss es eben 1-2 Jahre exklusiv sein, danach könnt ihr machen, was ihr wollt. So denke ich, war es bei Alan Wake und so könnte es auch hier sein.


 So ist das glaube ich bei fast allen 3rd Party Xbox Exklusivspielen....


----------



## JillValentine21 (2. Januar 2014)

Ähm ich will ja nichts sagen aber es fehlt eindeutig Call of Duty Ghosts^^


----------



## Phytorian (2. Januar 2014)

Skyrim ist doch nun wirklich das geringste Übel 
Welche Titel mir fehlen sind:

-Thief 3 Deadly Shadows (Keine deutsche lokalisierung, hakeliges Gameplay)

-X Rebirth (Bugfest, aufgrund des angestrebten Reboots einbüßung der Spieltiefe)

-Far Cry 2 (Langweilige Open World, langweilige Story)

-Assassins Creed 3 (Ebenfalls langweilige Openworld, sowie nicht ausreichend behandelter    Unabhängigkeitskrieg

-Age of Empires 3 (hat sich nicht an den Geist der Vorgänger gehalten)

Und mein größter persönlicher Sündenbock:

-Deus Ex 2: Invisible War (Keine "Deus Ex" Spieltiefe, Merkwürdiges Inventar und Menüführung)


...ich hoffe ich konnte die Liste ein wenig vervollständigen


----------



## Phytorian (2. Januar 2014)

...ich merke gerade das es nicht um Fortsetzungen, sondern Umsetzungen geht. Sorry 

...versuche den Beitrag gerade zu löschen, weiß aber nicht wie ^^
@ Moderation:
Bitte löschen


----------



## freespace3 (2. Januar 2014)

und gta 4 is grund, warum ich gta5 erst nach diversen hardware test kaufen werde....war ne frechheit damals...hatte top PC mit ATI karte und konnte es grad mal auf mittleren einstellungen zocken


----------



## MichaelG (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab bei einem Kumpel COD Ghosts am PC gezockt.

Negativ:

-Grafik ist trotz voller Details nicht wesentlich besser als die der Vorgänger
-Wieder mal die typischen 08/15er Schlauchlevel
-Charaktere deren Namen man in 2 Wochen nicht mehr kennt
-typische 08/15 Triggerschaltungen
-KI für aktuelle Verhältnisse absolut mau (Schießbudenfiguren triffts wohl am besten)
-Fahrzeug als Railroadshooter (nichts neues in COD-Land)
-Level durch die Bank ziemlich kurz (typisch dito COD)
-"Nebenaufträge" sind 1:1 Copy und Paste zu den Vorgängern (irgendwelche Rorke-Dateien von irgendwo herumliegenden Laptops hochladen) gähn. Da könnten sie sich durchaus mal was neues einfallen lassen
-die gescripteten Ereignisse (den 2. Raketenwerfer in der Mission "Legenden sterben nie" kann man nicht erledigen, weil ein gescriptetes Event das zunichte macht. Ich hasse so etwas)
-Story ideenlos, strunzhohl und mit amerikanischem Pathos überflutet (Südamerikaner schließen sich zu einer Union zusammen und greifen die Staaten an.... Offensichtlich gibts bis auf den Wechsel der Gegner (Russen, Araber und nun Südamerika) nichts neues seit MW1.


Positiv:

-der Hund ist ein interessanter Faktor (wenn auch stellenweise vom Balancing etwas zu übermächtig für meinen Geschmack)
-der Weltraumlevel-Part (leider viel zu kurz) aber mal was neues
-das ferngesteuerte Snipergewehr war genial
-ebenso die Überflutung im Level "Legenden sterben nie"
-Handgranaten-Werferseuche wurde auf ein normales Maß zurückgefahren. Nicht mehr so extrem wie in den MW-Teilen.

Durch die Patches wurden wohl die größten Probleme beseitigt (u.a. RAM-Lock) und das Spiel lief flüssig auf einem Rechner mit 8 GB und einer Geforce 560ti.

Unter dem Strich ist für meinen Geschmack Ghosts nichts weiter als eine Adaption von MW 2/3 (kann nur den SP bewerten). Für ein Vollpreisgame für 55 EUR eine Frechheit. Mal abgesehen von der Spieldauer. Obwohl wie gesagt das Weltraumlevel und der Hund durchaus gute Ansätze waren. Wenn unter dem Strich viel zu wenig für ein Game das sich zu einer absoluten Marktführerserie zählen will.


----------



## Coxinator (2. Januar 2014)

Phytorian schrieb:


> Skyrim ist doch nun wirklich das geringste Übel
> Welche Titel mir fehlen sind:
> 
> -Thief 3 Deadly Shadows (Keine deutsche lokalisierung, hakeliges Gameplay)
> ...


 
Mit ein Paar deiner genannten Titel vielleicht. Es geht hier um schlechte Portierungen, was nichts mit dem langweiligem Gameplay des Spiels zu tun hat. Und nebenbei ist X-Rebirth ein PC-Exklusiktitel (was es in diesem Fall sogar schlimmer macht^^).


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Coxinator schrieb:


> Mit ein Paar deiner genannten Titel vielleicht. Es geht hier um schlechte Portierungen, was nichts mit dem langweiligem Gameplay des Spiels zu tun hat. Und nebenbei ist X-Rebirth ein PC-Exklusiktitel (was es in diesem Fall sogar schlimmer macht^^).


 
ähm ja, man sollte auch alle Kommentare lesen vorm klugscheißen, das wirkt sonst immer eher peinlich, siehe:



Phytorian schrieb:


> ...ich merke gerade das es nicht um Fortsetzungen, sondern Umsetzungen geht. Sorry
> 
> ...versuche den Beitrag gerade zu löschen, weiß aber nicht wie ^^
> @ Moderation:
> Bitte löschen


----------



## Imba-Noob (3. Januar 2014)

Schon ein wenig älter (2002) - Might & Magic IX. Das Spiel wurde damals sehr verbuggt (viele Spieler schreiben von "halbfertig") auf den Markt geworfen, wenig später war der Publisher pleite. Sehr schade, da eigentlich schönes Spiel. Aber stellenweise unspielbar trotz Fan-Patches. Und die Steuerung die an einem Shooter erinnert ist grausig für RPG-Fans.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich ist für meinen Geschmack Ghosts nichts weiter als eine Adaption von MW 2/3 (kann nur den SP bewerten). Für ein Vollpreisgame für 55 EUR eine Frechheit. Mal abgesehen von der Spieldauer. Obwohl wie gesagt das Weltraumlevel und der Hund durchaus gute Ansätze waren. Wenn unter dem Strich viel zu wenig für ein Game das sich zu einer absoluten Marktführerserie zählen will.


 
wieso ist das 'ne frechheit?
ghosts ist doch ganz offenbar (ich habs nicht) ein vollkommen typisches call of duty. 
da kann doch kein käufer davon reden, verarscht worden zu sein.
er hat doch ganz genau das bekommen, was er wollte.
(was anderes sind die technischen probleme, insbesondere auf dem pc).

das gleiche gilt zum beispiel auch für fifa.
wo ist denn das problem, wenn fifa xx+1 quasi dasselbe ist wie fifa xx?
dann kauf ich fifa xx+1 eben nicht.
ganz einfach. 
inwiefern das was mit abzocke zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2014)

Naja nach zig Jahren könnte man langsam mal Fortschritte/Evolution bei einer Spielereihe erwarten und keinen quasi Stillstand seit MW 2. Und die eigentliche Frechheit sind ja das 100%ige Copy&Paste von Spielanteilen (siehe eben die Rorke-Dateien). Man benenne eine Sache nur um und schon hat man wieder ein neues "Feature", daß einen schon seit MW1!! bekannt ist. Und dann eben die Grafikengine: Von der angeblichen Next Gen Engine hab ich auch nichts gesehen. Rein optisch hätte es auch ein BO1 oder MW3 sein können. Da frag ich mich ernstlich wo die knapp 40 GB Daten und die Hardwareanforderungen gerechtfertigt sein sollen.

Andere Spieleserien wären mit solcher Einstellung schon lange Baden gegangen. Bei COD funktioniert diese Methode aber komischerweise (noch). Naja wahrscheinlich wegen der Konsolenkiddies. Anders ist es nicht erklärbar.

Mal sehen wie sich der Nachfolger verkauft. Dann sieht man vielleicht einen Trend und ob der Kaufrückgang bei Ghosts nur auf die technischen Probleme zu schieben ist oder ob vielleicht doch langsam ein Umdenkprozeß von statten geht. Daß man bei Infinity auch durchaus Ideen haben kann zeigen ja der Hund und die Weltraumsequenz.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wahrscheinlich wegen der Konsolenkiddies. Anders ist es nicht erklärbar.


 
was haben denn jetzt wieder irgendwelche konsolenkiddies damit zu tun? und was soll das überhaupt sein?
versuch vernünftig zu argumentieren oder eben gar nicht, wenn dir nix mehr einfällt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2014)

Naja 90% der COD-Umsätze laufen auf den Konsolen. Viele Erwachsene Gamer wünschten sich aber, daß ein COD mehr Tiefgang, bessere Storys, weniger Schlauchlevel u.s.w. hätte. Wer bleibt als Konsument für COD dann also übrig ?? Die Kiddies. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Anders kann ich die Kunden nicht bezeichnen, die sich diese Spiele kritiklos kaufen und Publisher wie Activision sich totlachen, mit welchem "geringen" Aufwand sie dem Käufer jedes Jahr ein neues COD 1.2. 1.3, 1.4 auf die Nase drücken können, wo die Änderungen zum Vorgänger so geringfügig sind, daß andere Games so etwas in Patches oder maximal einen DLC packen aber nicht in ein Vollpreisspiel für 55 EUR.

Mich wundert die Kritiklosigkeit bei COD schon seit Jahren. Andere Spielereihen wären schon längst vom Markt wenn deren Games ähnlich "innovativ" wären.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Das Spiel in der Liste heißt L.A. Noir*e* mit e am Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2014)

PS: EInen Negativpunkt bei Ghosts hab ich doch glatt unterschlagen. Die allseits nervigen QTE.


----------

